# addio eiaculazione precoce



## Minerva (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Giordano Tedoldi per "Liberoquotidiano" 
*Sembra passata un'era geologica dall'introduzione del Viagra, la pillola più amata dagli ex giovani che non si rassegnano alle prime avvisaglie dell'impotenza erettile. Nella farmacologia, che dopotutto è un'industria come tutte le altre, la corsa all'ultimo rimedio, al prodotto ancora più efficace, è frenetica, e quindi dopo la famosa pillola blu che realizzava l'antico sogno maschile di un'erezione a comando, abbiamo assistito all'affermarsi del Cialis, e poi il Levitra, e via di seguito altre pillole che, perlomeno per il periodo richiesto alla consumazione del rapporto sessuale, sostenevano letteralmente il desiderio virile.Restava inesplorata una grande, orribile zona oscura, una minaccia che presso gli uomini è superiore persino alla scadenza dell'Irpef, e che va sotto il nome di eiaculazione precoce. Il nemico finora era stato contrastato, con scarso successo, da sedute psicoterapeutiche, da improbabili unguenti importati (chissà perché) dalla Cina e smerciati nelle televendite notturne, oppure con rozze tecniche immaginative tipo: «Mentre sei dentro, pensa a qualcosa di ripugnante, che so, il ciambellone di tua zia».Ma ora, dopo gli stregoni cinesi e il training autogeno, esiste finalmente un rimedio scientifico. La ricerca nei laboratori era talmente al calor bianco che sono addirittura due i rimedi disponibili, preannunciando una vera e propria guerra tra case farmaceutiche rivali.Il primo prodotto, appena approvato dalla U.S. Food and Drug Administration, l'organismo di controllo americano sui farmaci, è commercializzato dalla Absorption Pharmaceuticals e ha il formidabile nome di Promescent, che alle nostre orecchie suona come un poeta premio Nobel svedese, ma a differenza delle liriche di quello dovrebbe avere effetti ben più rinvigorenti sugli attributi maschili.__*EIACULAZIONE PRECOCE*​La novità principale sta nella modalità di assunzione: non più una pillola, ma uno spray, e senza nessuna necessità di prescrizione medica. L'uomo che sa di poter fare l'orrenda figura di raggiungere il climax anzitempo - cosa che, come in una buona commedia a teatro, è sempre da evitarsi e a maggior ragione lo è sotto le lenzuola - chiede per un momento permesso alla sua compagna e, ritiratosi nel gabinetto, prende la bomboletta del tutto simile a quelle per la schiuma da barba, si spruzza Promescent sullo strumento (su tutto lo strumento, come specificano le istruzioni per l'uso), e aspetta dai dieci ai venti minuti. Un maggior tempo di assorbimento è indicato quando l'eiaculazione più che precoce è istantanea.Dopodiché, assicurano i produttori del farmaco, nessuna paura, la prestazione prolungata e pienamente soddisfacente è garantita grazie alle proprietà del principio attivo, la lidocaina, che riduce la sensibilità del membro ma, prodigi della ricerca medica, senza diminuire la percezione del piacere.Inoltre, non c'è rischio che la sostanza diminuisca il piacere della donna. Ma tutte le provvidenziali qualità di Promescent sono sbandierate anche dai rivali fabbricanti del Tempe, a base di prilocaina, e che il prossimo anno verrà messo sul mercato con il carisma del suo inventore, il dottor Mike Wyllie, cioè il papà del Viagra.__*EIACULAZIONE PRECOCE*​I celebri sessuologi Willam H. Masters e Virginia Johnson, in uno dei loro studi, osservarono che la donna in media raggiunge l'orgasmo in un periodo che va dai dieci ai venti minuti, mentre l'uomo, il coniglio, arriva a quattro. Nessun dubbio dunque che sia Promescent che Tempe saranno ambitissimi anche da coloro che non soffrono, perlomeno non in modo imbarazzante, di eiaculazione precoce.È la prima volta però che un problema così scottante trova risposta in due farmaci contemporaneamente disponibili e in competizione tra loro. Come sempre, a decretare il vincitore sarà il mercato. O, per meglio dire, le signore.


----------

